#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Was hab ich denn nun? >

## Nicole15

Hallo, 
ich heiße Nicole bin 33 Jahre alt,verheiratet und habe 2 Kinder. 
Vor etlichen Jahren war ich beim Rheumatologen,da ich immer Schmerzen hatte,
der Doc stellte Fibro fest. 
Meine ANA Werte waren darmals bei 640.Meine Schmerzen sowie auch meine psychische  
Verfassung wurden immer schlechter,bis ich letztes Jahr einen Richtigen Abstutz hatte ,von heute auf morgen (Depressionen) 
AD halfen nicht,da ich mein altes Leben wieder haben wollte ging ich auf die suche,
leider habe ich in diesen Jahren erfahren,das es wirklich sehr wenig Ärzte gibt,die sich wirklich mit Ihrem Gebiet auskennen. 
So habe ich immer wieder die Ärzte aufgesucht und gefragt ob sie mir z.B. mal die Schilddrüsen werte bestimmen könnten,aber es war laut Doc alles in Ordnung. 
Denkste,ich habe dann nun letztes Jahr erfahren von einem Kompetenten Arzt,das ich seit Jahren Schilddrüsenkrank bin und riesige kalte Knoten habe,bekomme nun Medikamente,ich muss sagen die Depressionen sind besser geworden,aber es wird noch eine weile dauern,bis ich wirklich richtig eingestellt bin. 
Aber meine Schmerzen blieben,auch meine Veränderten Hände und Beine wurden immer schlimmer vermute Raynaud Syndrom. 
Jahre lang habe ich immer meinen HA gefragt er sollte bitte nochmal meine ANA und ENA Werte prüfen,weil darmals war ENA negativ. 
Da dies der HA nicht machte,suchte ich mir einen Neuen und der machte die Werte ohne Probleme. 
Nun ist die Frage,was hab ich? Mein Rheumadoc ist erst im September wieder da. 
Ich schreibe mal ein Paar Werte auf ,vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen. 
Anti Streptolysin.R.           <51,60            (bis 180) 
CRP                                 0,33              (bis 0,5) 
RF                                   9,44              (bis 30) 
Cortisol um 8 Uhr               46,9               (43,0-224,0) 
ZellkernAntikörper IFT        <1:80              (<1:80) 
SS-A 60/52 kDa AAK          Positiv             (negativ)  
Sorry ist was lang geworden. 
danke schon mal 
LG 
Nicole

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Nicole, 
erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Es ist natürlich schwierig, anhand von Blutwerten Diagnosen zu stellen.Zumal wir hier auch nur Vermutungen anstellen können.
Aber einige Fragen habe ich dennoch: 
Fibromyalgie:
Du schreibst, bei dir wurde schon vor Jahren das Weichteilrheuma festgestellt. Wie wurdest du denn behandelt? Und warst du dann weiterhin bei einem niedergelassenen Rheumatologen in Behandlung?Diese Erkrankung muss ja dauerhaft medizinisch betreut werden. 
Schilddrüse
Welcher Erkrankung liegt denn hier vor? Und wie wird sie behandelt? 
Raynaud-Syndrom
Du vermutest es. Aber die Schmerzen können auch durchaus von der Fibro kommen. Wieso tippst du auf das Raynaud-Syndrom? Hier sind doch v.a. als Symptom die weißen Fingerkuppen zu nennen. 
Deine Blutwerte liegen doch derzeit alle im Normbereich, so wie ich das erkennen kann. Hast du noch andere Blutwerte? 
Hast du denn derzeit Beschwerden? Ich würde dir bei akuten Schmerzen auf jeden Fall die Rheuma-Ambulanz oder eine Ambulanz der Inneren Medizin empfehlen. Vielleicht hast du ja ne große Uniklinik in der Nähe?

----------


## Nicole15

Hallo und danke für die Antwort, 
also ich habe darmals als Medikation für die Fibro nur ein Antidepressiva bekommen,welches ich aber ablehnte. 
Ich habe eine Schilddrüsenunterfuntion und eventuell Hashimoto Thyreoditis,zwas ohne Antikörper aber die Schilddrüse wird immer kleiner. 
Ich nehme zur Teit dafür 88mg Thyroxin. 
Ich komme auf Raynaud,weil ich diese Lila Verfärbungen an Händen und Beine habe,die fast so aussehen wie Schlangenmuster,im Sommer ist es besser,im Winter sehen meine Hände ganz schrecklich rot/lila aus. 
Eine Rheumaambulanz oder Klinik,wußte ich nichts im Umkeis von 150 Meter und da ich kein Auto habe ist es auch schlecht immer über all hinzu kommen. 
Also meine Blutwerte waren nicht so ganz in Ordnung,wie man ja oben sehen kann sind Antikörper gefunden worden,aber ich weiß nicht genau welche,ist es nur Sjögren Syndrom oder noch eine Mischung von was anderem?Das verstehe ich nicht,weil da SS-A 60/52 steht. 
Mein Cortison sagt der HA ist auch sehr niedrig, vor allem soll das Cortisol im Urin auch niedriger sein als im Blut das hieße dann, dass ich doch dann ein Mangel hätte.Habe am 16. einen Termin beim Nephtologen,da wird weiter nach geforscht,vor allem weil ich immer Blut im Urin habe und ständig Nierenschmerzen. 
Mein HA sagte wenn der Cortisolspiegel zu niedrig ist,dann ist das schmerzempfinden auch größer und es könnte auch eine Nebenniereschwäche vorliegen. 
Ich denke mal das reicht erstmal. 
Danke schonmal fürs Lesen. 
Gruß 
Nicole

----------


## lucy230279

hallo nicole,   

> also ich habe darmals als Medikation für die Fibro nur ein Antidepressiva bekommen,welches ich aber ablehnte.

 aus welchem Grund hast du denn das Medikament abgelehnt? Eine Schmerztherapie mit Coanalgetika, dazu gehören auch Antidepressiva gehören zum Standard.   

> Ich habe eine Schilddrüsenunterfuntion und eventuell Hashimoto Thyreoditis,zwas ohne Antikörper aber die Schilddrüse wird immer kleiner.

 Du bist ja sicherlich bei einem Endokrinologen in Behandlung. Was sagt der denn zu deinem Verdacht auf Hashimoto?   

> Ich komme auf Raynaud,weil ich diese Lila Verfärbungen an Händen und Beine habe,die fast so aussehen wie Schlangenmuster,im Sommer ist es besser,im Winter sehen meine Hände ganz schrecklich rot/lila aus.

 Mmh, das wird nix mit einer Ferndiagnose. Geht ja auch gar net. Das bleibt ein Fall für den Rheumatologen.   

> Also meine Blutwerte waren nicht so ganz in Ordnung,wie man ja oben sehen kann sind Antikörper gefunden worden,aber ich weiß nicht genau welche,ist es nur Sjögren Syndrom oder noch eine Mischung von was anderem?Das verstehe ich nicht,weil da SS-A 60/52 steht.

 Das kann ich dir anhand der Blutwerte auch nicht sagen.Bei ca. 70% der Patienten mit Sjögren-Syndrom sind die Antikörper schon spezifisch. Ansonsten gehören da noch der Rheuma-Faktor und ein Anstieg der BSG und des CRP dazu. Deine Blutsenkungsgeschwindigkiet weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber die anderen 2 Faktoren liegen ja durchaus im Normbereich.
Interessant ist, dass das Raynaud-Syndrom durchaus als Begleiterscheinung der Kollagenose Sjögren-Syndrom auftreten kann.
Woran machst du die Diagnose denn sonst noch fest? Nur an den Antikörpern?Du müsstest ja auch schon einen gewissen Grad an Mund-und Augentrockenheit haben. Ist das denn so? 
Auf jeden Fall kann ich hier nur Vermutungen anstellen. Wir können und dürfen keine Ferndiagnosen stellen.
Du hats ja erstmal einen Termin beim Nephrologen. Mal sehn, was der dazu sagt. Ansonsten kannst du, wenn du keine größeren akuten Beschwerden hast, echt nur auf den Rheumatologen warten. Aber schon komisch, dass der 2 Monate Urlaub macht? Und es keinen Ersatz gibt?

----------


## kim

Hallo, 
bei Kollagenosen, wie zB. auch das Sjögren-Syndrom eine ist, müssen RF(sogar häufig negativ bei Kollagenosen) und BSG/CRP nicht auffällig sein. Wichtig sind da die Komplementwerte C3 und C4, sind diese erniedrigt, so weist das auf Entzündungsaktivität hin oder auch Alpha-1-Globulin und Alpha-2-Globulin können auf Aktivität/Schub hinweisen, wenn diesbezüglich eine Erhöhung vorliegt. 
Komplementwerte C3 und C4 und Alpha-1-Globulin und Alpha-2-Globulin sind wichtige Blutwerte und Marker an denen erkannt werden kann, ob eine aktive Entzündung/Schub bei einer Kollagenose vorliegt.

----------

